# Egg Collection Today - In quite alot of pain



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Hi All...

Looking for a bit of advice really. I had my egg collection this morning, my third all in all and whilst they got 17 eggs! Yay!  i am in quite alot of pain, i mean more than in my previous experience! Really quite bad.....

They did take bloods so as to see if my ET will be cancelled due to OHSS, which i really hope does not happen, as i have really set myself up for this and taken time off work, and started steroids lipid etc. Thy did say they left a few follicles in there which i am confused about too, so they also want to scan me before transfer, if i get to that stage as Liverpool dont use ultrasound on Transfers normally.

If my bladder has the tiniest amount in i have to go to the loo because of the pain, but i can hardly walk to get there! I have emailed my nurse and consultant who say just drink fluids, (which defeats my bladder and toilet issue) the nurse also suggested milk, but i really feel wiped out and slightly concerned...   

Can anyone relate to this please?? i really hoped i would take this all in my stride, but it seems its not like riding a bike at all!! 

Thanks in advance! Rellie

x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Rellie - Have they prescribed cabergoline?  I was given this after EC as I was at risk of OHSS (18 eggs).  Is paracetamol helping with the pain?  If not you can take codeine as well until ET.  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Hi Dory, nice to see you!! (in cyberworld!) 

No they didnt, i have some co-codamol i have prescribed for my back, which i have taken, and i can manage the pain if i dont move, although it niggles in the background.  Did you get 18 eggs this time? and did they get you to ET ok?

I just havent felt like this before, but i havent had 17 eggs before either, i keep getting upset and everything DP is saying is annoying me! , so i have no patience, poor thing...

I am trying not to worry.. x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Glad the co-codamol is helping Rellie.  Yes i had 18 eggs this time and felt better than after 11 last  time!  They were worried and said I may have to freeze but luckily I got to ET 5 days later.  I'd give them a ring if you still feel like this in the morning and perhaps ask about cabergoline.

Hope it settles down  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Thanks dory, I am trying to get some sleep, both said we would get an early night, now he's snoring and I'm up every 2 mins for the loo, then drinking more water! Vicious circle. I am going to try and relax and wait for the phone call tomorrow about the bloods and the amount of eggs fertilised!!

Read your diary by the way, brilliant! Wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Rellie,

I had a similar experience, I had my EC on 30/04.  We had 21 eggs.
I was in a lot of pain & high risk of ohss, I found drinking a pain but try holing your belly tight as you can when you walk, that was the only way I could move around & I had to sleep sat up too.  I alternated between co-codamol & paracetamol every 4 hours & slept a lot too.

I still went ahead with my ET on 05/05 too.

Hope you're feeling better soon, take care xx


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Gembo that's brilliant! making me feel better. I have been up I think 6 times last night, and I am starting to get peed off with it, so I'm up! Plus I have "the phone call" at some point today.

All the best Gembo, keep me updated. Let's see what et I get. What's your otd?

Xx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi rellie

how are you feeling?
I test on the 16th so nervous this is my first ivf cycle everything has gone so well.  I'm not enjoying the 2ww.

xx


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Hiya Gembo

Still feeling pretty s**t! stomach huge, sore and very strange feelings in there. Sat around watching rubbish TV, while DP has gone to the football, really not looking forward to him coming home later, extremely drunk! its cup final day....

my ET is supposed to be Wednesday the 14th, hoping all ok on the OHSS front. Fingers crossed!

Got everything crossed for you on the 16th, not long to go, the 2ww is rubbish isnt it. I am hoping after the drama of the pains etc now and a few other 2ww under my belt i may be calmer... Yeh right!

XX


----------



## Gwen A (Mar 19, 2014)

Your description is very like what I went through after egg collection. Praise the lord for hot water bottles. I had to measure my urine to make sure my fluids were balanced and that was vile. It's worth it in the end though.


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Rellie,

Thank you.  Just tell DP to go bed lol.  
Hope all goes well for you on Wednesday.  I was in so much pain until the day of my transfer, few aches & pains but much more comfortable even with a fullish bladder even tho the didn't use scan for transfer which I was expecting.

I've never known two weeks to drag so much lol.

Xx


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Hi Gembo

Hows the 2ww going DP was a nightmare last night, so sent him to bed...It really p*sses me off when someone else is drunk and im not!   Its not so bad as i am off work at the moment. Back in Next Monday. Are you off in your 2ww??

I am still struggling a bit with swelling and pain, and when ever i eat anything, it seems to get stuck between by boobs and belly, it just makes me feel much worse  . I am also on steroids, so i am sure they are making me hungry so its a catch 22! I can actually touch my left side where i guess my ovary is now as my right has always been ok, plus what feels like wind and constipation!

God its awful isnt it, im sure these progesterone pessaries cant be helping, he has had me on them since the night of collection 3 times a day! yak!

Take care... Rellie xx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

There's nothing worse than someone who is drunk when your sober I agree lol.
I'm a little bored tbh, I wasn't planning on having the full 2ww off but now I'm into the second week I don't think I can be bothered with the stress of work & unsupportive manager, I have an appointment with my GP this afternoon so will see what she says.  

I hope the swelling & pain goes down for you by Wednesday, keep drinking plenty.

Xx


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

All my cycles i have done without work knowing, and have taken holidays. On one cycle 2 weeks sick. Its really hard when they dont know, but my work i am absolutely sure would not be supportive, dispite being there nearly 7 years. I am a sales manager so time is money i suppose. I am now using next years allowance of holidays, and i am also answering emails at home grrrrrr..

Even though your bored enjoy it, it may be the last time with a bit of luck!    haha..


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Just read your post Rellie. I had 23 eggs collected and was in a lot of pain after EC. I did end up in hospital as they wanted to check me for OHSS - as long as you are weeing what you drink then you should be free from OHSS. My consultant said it wasnt ohss with me but was basically bleeding into the ovaries from where they burst the follicles and because there were so many it caused a lot of pain. I would take paracetamol and rest and if in any doubt call your clinic.


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Thanks Foxglove

I am passing urine, drinking lots and dont feel sick. I have also been monitoring my weight over the last 3 days, and that remains stable. The pain in my ovaries seems to have subsided slightly too, except obviously if i poke them!, walk to fast or go over bumps in the car.. and other things that are semi strenuous

But this bloating between my boobs and belly button is awful now, i have tried fybogel tonight so lets see. I am also on pesseries, im pretty sure its fluid around ovaries, gas, wind, constipation etc well i hope.  I dont have any moderate or severe OHSS symptoms, so PMA! 

Thanks ladies


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Sounds like you are recovering Rellie - take lactulose if you are feeling constipated - is safe and is the only thing that works for my constipation. Sounds like you have had a lot of the pain I went through. I then went on to get a bfp and am now 32 weeks so hopefully you will follow in my footsteps too  x


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Oh lovely congrats!!! Shower some luck this way! i hope to go transfer on wednesday I am willing this feeling away, and hopefully will stop me eating!!

I am very windy i feel, just told DP what you said, and hes not good on this site, he never normally asks, but i was ahhhhing to myself.... he asked what BFP was, when i told him, he said i thought you were going to tell me she had a big fat poo!    

All the best, and its put a smile on my face with a positive story

xx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Rellie,

How are you feeling today? Are you all set for tomorrow? 

Xx


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Hi Gembo

Looking forwad to tomorrow, rang them today about the bloods they took after EC and they were fine, told them my pain is going but this bloating is horrendous, i keep getting a stitch now and a tight feeling around my ribs... I read somewhere getting on all fours and rocking helps, well the only thing it did was lessen my street cred! although it did prove to me the ovary pain is much better!

I have popped 2 senokot and hope for the best as i dont think i can have them after tomorrow.... oh and now in bed with hot water bottle, great excuse to watch telly in the comforts of the adult cot!   

Hows your 2ww going, not long to go now! Your doing so well not testing early, im a nightmare with it, and DP is taking tests off me this time   

xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Good Luck for tomorrow Rellie  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

2ww is boring but I'm trying to keep myself busy.  I've not bought tests yet think I'd become a serial tester if I had them in the house.

Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Thanks Dory... fingers crossed for this afternoon... Has it all sank in wth you yet?

Gembo, well another day closer and i admire your patience, on a few of the other threads, people are testing really early and getting devastated its a BFN, but then again its bound to be if you are testing 5 or 6 days earlier than the clinic advises... I have some good feelings for you     

Well its d-day and i am hoping they transfer, i have tried fybogel and last night popped a couple of senokot! TMI! and i still have this terrible tight band of bloating around my rib cage, even giving me stitches that make me yelp a bit in certain positions! DP thinks its not good, but the other symptoms are non existant. my chest is a bit achey, but im sure thats to do with my boobs being tender with the progesterone, and i had an accident a few years ago on one of my boobs and have to have a slight reconstruction to the nipple area, so i often get shooting pains and a really heavy feeling, so im not overly worried, plus my boobs arent small! I am just over thinking, as per usual and gettin nowhere!  

Yours slightly going mental, relliexx


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Rellie - lactulose - it is safe for pregnancy etc - trust me I have terrible constipation and it is the only thing that works for me. xx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Rellie

Hope transfer went well for you.  I got my BFP this morning sending you lots of    .

Xxx


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Woooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooo! Thats fab news, i am soo chuffed for you!

I hadnt updated you, but it was all a bit of a climax at transfer for me, they said my risk was too high so they wanted to freeze, a long story short, they agreed that instead of the 2 is should have only 1! anyway i had a melt down, but now im ok, i have a good quality blast on board that was hatching, and 5 frozen, there was a possibility of more but they said they would write to me. My OTD is the 25th....

I am really soooooo chuffed for you Gembo, its really made my day, i went back to work today and everyone got on my nerves, so i am glad of that lovely news!.. Keep in touch wont you...

xxxx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Rellie, sound like you had a day of it at least your little blasto on board now.

Think I'm still in shock tbh.  I'm back at work next week just know everyone going to do my head in lol.

I got my letter the day before OTD at ET stage they had one ready to freeze but another two were ready after an extra day.

Keep in touch  

Xxc


----------

